# Evidence



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

Can anyone recommend some spyware that works well and is easy to install on a phone that I'm not very familiar with? It for a nexus 2sim G4
I have short periods of access but couldn't be sure to make sure that I don't leave signs of things have been tampered with as in history clearing etc. easy o an iPhone but I'm not confident here with this one. 

Lil


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Send a PM to @Bouncingbull.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Isn't there a thread on evidence gathering some where with listing for Androud and iOS devices? Who really cheats on PCs nowadays hahaha... ugh.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Teensafe?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Is this the same POS you sought advice on in 2016 that was having Skype sex with teens?


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Is this the same POS you sought advice on in 2016 that was having Skype sex with teens?


yes same person, cyber sex on a chat site and yes Skype with young girl but no evidence that she was a teen but when you are 45 anyone in their 20's looks young. I think I said she looked 19 but what I really meant she was young but most likely more like 20's. I have been a fool and I'm dealing with my co dependance.

They guy has issues and we are DONE! He will not leave, move out. I'm seeing legal advice but looks like I will have to sell the house to get rid of him, there is a lot of manipuation going on, abusive behaviour etc. I am done but I'm wanting some information, not evidence because I've had enough of that to last a life time so I am needing some help with finding an easy app or somthing that wil be well hidden and easy to install.


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Send a PM to @Bouncingbull.


Thanks Gus, sent a PM


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jun 27, 2017)

Are you married?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Gotcha, I'm glad it's "over". Absurd that he won't leave. Geez. Sorry. I hope you get this over fast, and can then be happy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do you have to sell to get him to move out?

Are you married? Have you field for divorce?


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Why do you have to sell to get him to move out?
> 
> Are you married? Have you field for divorce?


No never married, together for over 20 years, children, so can't file for divorce and the house is in my name but he has rights to it due to defacto relationship so I can't legally make him leave. He beleives that he is staying for the sake of our daughter, but in relaity he is staying for the sake of himself. 

Things got worse since I was last here and I ended it but we live in a very small house 3 bedrooms, I don't feel like sleeping on the couch as I have done nothing wrong, thinking of adding an extra bed to the bedroom. 

We are not in the States so our laws are different I'm in the land of Koalas


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

m.t.t said:


> No never married, together for over 20 years, children, so can't file for divorce and the house is in my name but he has rights to it due to defacto relationship so I can't legally make him leave. He beleives that he is staying for the sake of our daughter, but in relaity he is staying for the sake of himself.
> 
> Things got worse since I was last here and I ended it but we live in a very small house 3 bedrooms, I don't feel like sleeping on the couch as I have done nothing wrong, thinking of adding an extra bed to the bedroom.
> 
> We are not in the States so our laws are different I'm in the land of Koalas


Does he have any assets that you have claim to due to your 'defacto' relationship?


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Does he have any assets that you have claim to due to your 'defacto' relationship?


as it works it's a 60/40 split so all assets in together he has vasts amounts of tooling etc. We have $0 debt and no not a missprint we owe no money which aparently is unual. The house was payed off years ago. He owns the newer car and it's in his name. I don't want to sell really so I can keep life as normal for the children but he gets into my head I feel like I can't move forward as nothing has changed. Except I no longer sleep with him.

As he owns more stuff in that pool of stuff (not house) I should come out with a smallish debt.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

m.t.t said:


> as it works it's a 60/40 split so all assets in together he has vasts amounts of tooling etc. We have $0 debt and no not a missprint we owe no money which aparently is unual. The house was payed off years ago. He owns the newer car and it's in his name. I don't want to sell really so I can keep life as normal for the children but he gets into my head I feel like I can't move forward as nothing has changed. Except I no longer sleep with him.
> 
> As he owns more stuff in that pool of stuff (not house) I should come out with a smallish debt.


How does the 60/40 split work? Who gets 60% and who gets 40%.

I wonder if you could get all his stuff appraised and then negotiate with him that you will not put a claim on his stuff (equipment, cash, investments) if he will not go for part of your house?

Also, could you finance the house and buy him out?


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> How does the 60/40 split work? Who gets 60% and who gets 40%.
> 
> I wonder if you could get all his stuff appraised and then negotiate with him that you will not put a claim on his stuff (equipment, cash, investments) if he will not go for part of your house?
> 
> Also, could you finance the house and buy him out?


I get the 60%. Yes I can do that. I'm so disgusted with him that I do not want to make it easy for him this time. It seems mean but he told me that he doesnt think that he ever loved me. I'm a fool I know. He is very manipulative and is even sugesting that fact that it has to be over as it's my fault that I monitored the computer. He said that if I came clean about the monitoring software that we could have worked things out. I called bull**** to that comment. I am calm and firm that it's over not because of the monitoring but because he is a liar and a cheat and I no longer want to be with someone like that. Oh and you don't love me and now not only don't I love you but I have 0 respect. Sorry about the rant:/ But waving your penis around online and asking girls to show you their breasts is the issue not me catching you. Is this what they call gaslighting??

This man is like a heavy suitcase and my arm is getting tired.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

m.t.t said:


> I get the 60%. Yes I can do that. I'm so disgusted with him that I do not want to make it easy for him this time. It seems mean but he told me that he doesnt think that he ever loved me. I'm a fool I know. He is very manipulative and is even sugesting that fact that it has to be over as it's my fault that I monitored the computer. He said that if I came clean about the monitoring software that we could have worked things out. I called bull**** to that comment. I am calm and firm that it's over not because of the monitoring but because he is a liar and a cheat and I no longer want to be with someone like that. Oh and you don't love me and now not only don't I love you but I have 0 respect. Sorry about the rant:/ But waving your penis around online and asking girls to show you their breasts is the issue not me catching you. Is this what they call gaslighting??
> 
> This man is like a heavy suitcase and my arm is getting tired.


It is called 'blameshifting' you are in the wrong cause you were spying but nothing about the cheating (that is what it is). You had every right to spy and protect the marriage and yourself, obviously you caught him and protected yourself.


----------

